# Betta and Cuttlebone....



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

I have Nerite snails in all of my betta tanks and their shells are looking tattered. I did some research and found that they are lacking calcium and that most people put cuttlebones in the tanks. My question is, will the bettas bother the cuttlebones being the lil inquisitive rascals that they are? :shock: I would think nibbling on it would be harmful for the bettas? It worries me.... :-?


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Cuttlebones should be fine.

Heads up, they will float so you need to be prepared to have some way to keep it at the bottom of your tank. I suggest trapping it under gravel or another piece of decor.


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

Sooo just to clarify, IF my betta's ingest some of the cuttlebone, it won't harm them :-?


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't think so. I mean my pieces of cuttle bone are buried under gravel so my betta can't even get to them.


----------



## ZZD (Jan 13, 2013)

My cuttlebone is all big chunks tucked under things and I've never had an issue. If you are concerned there is liquid calcium you can add to the water as well.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

I have cuttlebones in mine, I left them floating for a week and then broke them into smaller pieces until they sank. My bettas poked at them for a bit, and then promptly ignored them.


----------

